# Android System And Android OS Under Running Apps?



## cdstrings (Jul 15, 2011)

*Android System And Android OS Under all Apps?*
Maybe I just never noticed before but does every one have (under all apps) Android System and Android OS? Seems strange to have the option to force stop them if they are truly the System or OS. I've googled this and find really technical lingo that I don't fully understand or that what this actually is, is an app called "phone control" that is a monitoring or "spy" app that shows in the system app tray as "Android System." I find the latter to be some what of a stretch (on my phone anyway) so just curious if everyone else sees this as well. Since I didn't find much help on google I down loaded a logcat app (knowing that would give me more technical results I probably would not fully understand) and noticed something called "watch dog" popping up a few times. Seems strange to me as well. I am aware of watch dog 3g but have not used it. Guess I better stop there, The more I type the more it sounds like I have some type of paranoia of being "spied" on LOL.







 Not the case just curious. Any input or knowledge passed along will be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys ! cdstrings Rooted HTC Thunderbolt (HTC Mecha) Android Version 2.3.7 Running SFK MIUI Build # 2.3.9 With Kernel Imoseyon 6.1 AOSP


----------



## cdstrings (Jul 15, 2011)

Over one hundred views here on RootzWiki as well as other forums and no reply's ? Hmm, would this be because no one else sees the same thing or because it's just a stupid question?


----------

